

Map My Day - Track and Visualize your stays with a Heatmap - bakerfreak
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demos/detail/map-my-day

======
drbawb
This makes me a bit sad since I don't need software to make a heatmap.

The graph would be two dots, split between 33% of my time at work, and 66% of
my time at home.

+/- a few percent to go and get groceries.

------
jake1440
This should be an app

~~~
Stenerson
I was thinking of making an app like this in the past. To take it a step
further, I actually thought (still think) it would be cool to have a heat map
of your entire life across the whole globe. Battery life issues aside, I
decided to scrap the project for inevitable privacy concerns.

~~~
zacharycohn
Build it. People who worry about the privacy implications just won't use it...

As someone who travels a fair bit, I think it would be really cool.

